# Cataracts and "Bangs"



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Is there any evidence that the cataracts not uncommon to this breed are less common in Havs that maintain their "bangs"?

I just wondered, since most general descriptions of the breed note that the long facial hair serves to shield the eyes from the tropical sun in Cuba. That got me thinking about how removing the hair could be similar to a human never wearing sunglasses and developing cataracts.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I have a friend who told me I better keep the hair out of the dogs eyes or they'd get ulcers. The vet hasn't told me that and I hadn't heard it here so I discounted it. I haven't heard anyone mention cataracts either.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I have never heard of any connection between cataracts and hair in/around the eyes. Actually I didn't know sun caused cataracts???
Carole


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

mellowbo said:


> I have never heard of any connection between cataracts and hair in/around the eyes. Actually I didn't know sun caused cataracts???
> Carole


Most optometrists or opthalmologists will tell you so. This is a quote from allaboutvision.com:

"Many studies suggest that exposure to ultraviolet light is associated with cataract development, so eyecare practitioners recommend wearing sunglasses and a wide-brimmed hat to lessen your exposure".

In people, lighter colored eyes are more at risk, which is why I'm hugely annoyed that I, with dark brown eyes, have the very tiniest beginnings of cataracts, while my husband, with light green eyes, does not. Not to mention that I always wear sunglasses and he never does.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I hear ya! I have brown eyes and am VERY sensitive to light. I always have sun glasses on. Thanks for the cataract info. 
Carole


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

The sun is *very* harsh in Cuba compared to the large majority of places in the US (South Florida the only exception I can think of) and I seriously doubt it would make that much of a difference for their eyes here.

Also, I think the cataracts in Havs are found to be genetic and not due to sun exposure.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Cocotini is very light sensitive, and prefers hair covering her eyes. I don't know about dogs, but in humans UV light exposure can cause more retinal damage than cataract problems (not saying that it can't contribute to cataracts). Light eyes are more at risk than dark eyes for retinal UV damage, but all can be damaged without UV protection. Light sensitivity can be with any color iris and people with astigmatism, or those who have had lasik surgery will usually be more light sensitive. I worked in the eye field as an RN for about 10 years and my husband is also an optometrist so I have seen alot!!! It would be interesting to know if the same holds true for dogs- but it would seem likely that it does- I guess we should all go get our dogs "doggles" for when they're out in the sun!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora is my bang girl. She hates her hair up and removes it so I do think some could be more sensitive to it. I just let them fall all over as she likes her little shield. But she sees just fine. But Isabelle acts blind when her hair is in her face.

On a side note, I have known 2 lowchens now who have gotten skin cancer where they shave their butts so I do think we do need to conscious of what we do to our pups and their lifestyle.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Cataracts are a genetic problem so I also doubt hair or no hair has much to do with it. 

Here's a trick for a dog that hates a topknot, if you don't want to cut their bangs. Use thinning shears to shorten them up to about the end of their nose. Then thin what is left, starting 1" from the scalp. By using the thinning shears you maintain a more natural look and thinning helps them to be able to see THRU the hair.

Here's my boy that I did this to and I loved how it lightened up the weight also and he was very happy to not have his head messed with anymore.

The first pic is called "where is Paso? because AGAIN his hair came out. The second shot is after I thinned. Unfortunately since he is black you can't really see how well it works!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Janet-That's sort of what I did to Murphy. I didn't want his hair cut short so we thinned it a bit.

Paso is beautiful!


----------

